# Racism In Dubai/Black Professional



## LCOliver

Firstly I'd like to say; I do not have a chip on my shoulder. I am a well educated and travelled 29yo male from the UK, my friends have had wonderful experiences living and/or working in Dubai. On my travels I have seen diverse attitudes towards women, men, tourists, sex, races and children - I'd like independent feedback on Dubai. 
I am a black male who has an interest in working in Dubai; however, (if I'm honest) I have no interest in challenging or changing attitudes. Simply; I'd like to go and experience working there for a few years, leave, maybe stay... 
I have seen a lot of posts from people wondering the same as me before they head out and I'd really like to hear from them, how have they actually found living and working there as a black-professional?
Many Thanks, L


----------



## Tif

Hi LCOliver,

I am trying to find a job in UAE but finding very difficult. Please let me know how you get on with your job hunting Good Luck...

Regards
Tif


----------



## zin

LCOliver without giving you a direct answer to the question, keep in mind Dubai is very multi-national/multi-cultural. It suspect really depends what the predominant nationalities you will be surrounded by are. There are a lot of Brits, Americans, Australians, South Africans etc... which I imagine you wouldn't have any issues with. As with every country there is a stigma with the kind of work certain races do. For example I've seen an American-Chinese girl, be told she couldn't enter a club as she is a Phillipino maid and I've seen a British-Indian be asked where the sir and madam of the house are today. Basically there are morons as with every country. I'm not sure what the stigma is with black males however I do know a few who are living here and loving every day.

I would suggest visiting on holiday for a week to figure it out yourself.


----------



## VADXB

LCOliver said:


> Firstly I'd like to say; I do not have a chip on my shoulder. I am a well educated and travelled 29yo male from the UK, my friends have had wonderful experiences living and/or working in Dubai. On my travels I have seen diverse attitudes towards women, men, tourists, sex, races and children - I'd like independent feedback on Dubai.
> I am a black male who has an interest in working in Dubai; however, (if I'm honest) I have no interest in challenging or changing attitudes. Simply; I'd like to go and experience working there for a few years, leave, maybe stay...
> I have seen a lot of posts from people wondering the same as me before they head out and I'd really like to hear from them, how have they actually found living and working there as a black-professional?
> Many Thanks, L


Mate, to put in bluntly, racism exists here and discrimination can be fairly open in places such as night clubs etc. If these would bother you, then I'd say think twice before moving here.


----------



## TravelX

I really did not see that before, but thats because i did not pay attention to racism here. But when i think of what you said here i defenitely can agree .. : /


----------



## DubaiATC

I am a white-as-they-get American, but from what I've seen and experienced, being "black" doesn't automatically get someone discriminated against here. However, being BROWN does, unfortunately. Because so much of the labor force is made up of "brown" races (Indian, Pakistani, Filipino) they definitely seem to be treated the worst. I have numerous "African-American" expat friends and coworkers and I have never seen them discriminated against. But of course they shower daily, speak articulately and dress well if going out to dinner or a nightclub. And they make enough to pay their own way.
You know what they say about first impressions . . . :eyebrows:


----------



## rsinner

DubaiATC said:


> I am a white-as-they-get American, but from what I've seen and experienced, being "black" doesn't automatically get someone discriminated against here. However, being BROWN does, unfortunately. Because so much of the labor force is made up of "brown" races (Indian, Pakistani, Filipino) they definitely seem to be treated the worst. I have numerous "African-American" expat friends and coworkers and I have never seen them discriminated against. But of course they shower daily, speak articulately and dress well if going out to dinner or a nightclub. And they make enough to pay their own way.
> You know what they say about first impressions . . . :eyebrows:


I do not want to get involved in yet another discussion on racism in UAE because it goes nowhere - it is here in Dubai and it is here on this forum as well.
OP - you will probably do okay professionally if you are good at your job. I don't think that you wll get discriminated against (overtly) as you have the right passport as well

however, be prepared to be discrimated against in the little things (people without speaking might think you are an African who is poorly paid) - night clubs has been mentioned. Add, taxis not stopping for you but stopping for a white person next to you, sales people/waiters etc etc choosing to give you a lower priority over a white etc etc. These kind of little irritating things.

@DubaiATC - I think/hope you didn't mean it this way but it seems like you are implying that the "browns" do not shower daily or all those things. ANyways, like I said, I do not want to really discuss racism on the forum because it is just a waste of time.


----------



## VADXB

rsinner said:


> I do not want to get involved in yet another discussion on racism in UAE because it goes nowhere - it is here in Dubai and it is here on this forum as well.
> OP - you will probably do okay professionally if you are good at your job. I don't think that you wll get discriminated against (overtly) as you have the right passport as well
> 
> however, be prepared to be discrimated against in the little things (people without speaking might think you are an African who is poorly paid) - night clubs has been mentioned. Add, taxis not stopping for you but stopping for a white person next to you, sales people/waiters etc etc choosing to give you a lower priority over a white etc etc. These kind of little irritating things.
> 
> @DubaiATC - I think/hope you didn't mean it this way but it seems like you are implying that the "browns" do not shower daily or all those things. ANyways, like I said, I do not want to really discuss racism on the forum because it is just a waste of time.


I agree with rsinner. There will be lot of annoying little things and you will witness the sudden change in attitude/service quality once they hear your accent or know that you are not from Africa/Asia. I have personally witnessed this many times and must admit that it bother me (I'm south asian background). But like I said, if you are happy to look beyond these issues, you will definitely enjoy this place. Perhaps you can have a short holiday here and decide? 

Rsinner - I do not think it was DubaiATC's intention to suggest that brown people do not shower. I guess he was merely suggesting that as long as you are clean, well dressed and behave in a sophisticated manner, you will be okay.


----------



## vennerfr

I love discussions like this!! Mostly coz you never really get to a person who can ACTUALLY help, but instead get opinions based on experiences! Lol,

I'm a black male uk senior exec, and to be honest I have received quite a few funny looks mainly from locals, but I found out very quickly that this was due to me not responding to their subtle 'nods'(silent hellos) as I walked past them as I apparently look just like a local!!! Lol, 

I have only been here 6 months and I have lost count over how many times someone has spoke to me in Arabic or been surprised I spoke English so well. One woman still refuses to accept my father is from the Caribbean!!

I have never been anywhere where I felt safer or more accepted,my wife and I are quite happy so far.

As for work I am part of a Indian firm, and as everyone knows everyones wages!!! It's only my passport that get me anywhere. Be prepared for very slow responses and you being on a 'need to know basis' even if it's about your own visa! I'm not saying all companies are like this, BUT this minus is not even tainting our experience so far! 

Get over here fella! I recon you'll like it for a year or two at least, it back on the up out here too so it's a good time to look, just don't expect the mega wages like before, their still good as theirs no tax, but theres no more silly money about. 

Good luck, and let me know how you get on,

P.s. 'Browns' is offensive how ever you try and explain it!!! Personally I'm not offended, but I recon 'them' would have been less offensive... lmfao, "workers" would have been more than adequate! Hehehehe....


----------



## DubaiATC

VADXB said:


> I agree with rsinner. There will be lot of annoying little things and you will witness the sudden change in attitude/service quality once they hear your accent or know that you are not from Africa/Asia.


It sounds so bad, but unfortunately that is very true. :confused2:



VADXB said:


> Rsinner - I do not think it was DubaiATC's intention to suggest that brown people do not shower. I guess he was merely suggesting that as long as you are clean, well dressed and behave in a sophisticated manner, you will be okay.


Thanks VADXB, you're right. I was making no statement about anyone _not_ showering. But if you are clean, present yourself well and act appropriately, my experience has been that discrimination is far less likely or non-existent.  And this is based on going out many, many times with close friends who were born and raised in Dubai but are of Indian and Pakistani ethnicity.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim

Discrimination here might be colour based at first but as others say once you open you mouth and speak with a British/US/Aussie etc accent attitudes quickly change. 

I have friends from originally Indian/Pakistani/Bangladeshi backgrounds who have grown up in the UK and Aus. They have been turned stopped entering bars/clubs many times when I've been with them (I'm white British) and asked for ID whilst I've walked straight in. As soon as the bouncers see their UK driving licences etc they are waived in. Have a friend from the US whose parents were born in the Philippines and he has the same experiences.

I hope it goes without saying how wrong this is but if you're going to get wound up by this kind of thing them Dubai is probably not for you. My friends who have these hassles just shrug their shoulders when I get p!ssed off at the way they get treated but I think that attitude is how they manage to put up with things here....


----------



## android

In my personal experience, as a brown guy, here in Dubai, for social life, bar door policy, it is all about how good is your English accent. For work it is quite simple, you will be paid based on your passport.


----------



## jd2222245

I am an African American male who will be moving to Dubai in August 2011 for work. And this is the first I am hearing about racial relations in UAE. I have many friends already living in UAE and they love it. They haven’t expressed any concerns regarding race or cultural differences.


----------



## remaaz

I believe there is nothing effecting how people treat you except your personality, improve it and make people feel that you are present you will be treated as you like.


----------



## pamela0810

remaaz said:


> I believe there is nothing effecting how people treat you except your personality, improve it and make people feel that you are present you will be treated as you like.


This applies everywhere else except Dubai.

If you're a big black guy in Dubai, you're either a bouncer at a nightclub or a Nigerian scam artist. It's horrible I know, but it's also the same reason I get stopped in a store by certain people asking me how much a particular item costs or when I open the door to my house and am asked if my "Sir or Madam" is at home.

You may or may not experience it but that does not mean that it doesn't exist.


----------



## zin

You'll probably experience sexism and richism (or whatever the term is) here before racism going clubbing. The other day there were 5 of us, 2 girls and 3 guys and they wouldn't let the 3rd guy in unless we bought a bottle of vodka at the bar (not even a table). Even after agreeing to buy a bottle they wouldn't let an extra guy join the group later and all the guys had to pay entrance. This was for a ****ty little club popular with ex-pats. Women though got in for free and even had free champagne all night. I found the whole episode surreal.


----------



## Gavtek

Why didn't you just go to another nightclub? I wouldn't pay 10 dhs for a bottle of water from a club that operated a policy like that let alone buy a bottle of vodka marked up by at least 1000%.


----------



## zin

Because I wasn't paying. I felt like a woman that night.


----------



## pamela0810

You should've just shared your champagne with them then!


----------



## zin

Who says I didn't?


----------



## bluefoam

I've only been here a short time, but my understanding is that there is plenty of bigotry, but its more to do with your educational level, social standing etc. rather than directly to do with the colour of your skin.

The colour thing does seem to affect first impressions, but that is soon dispelled when you speak with a western accent.

That's just an observation built over a short time.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Man,

Just tag along and give it a try...does not harm. You are in UK and I think there in UK you have more racism honestly.

There is racism everywhere. It is a fact. You just mingle with people you like and from your business network. You will do just fine.


----------

